# >>> BAG RIDERS x Podi <<<



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

PODI DIGITAL DUAL PRESSURE GAUGE - *$159.00* - Pre-Order!



PODI DIGITAL TANK PRESSURE GAUGE - *$109.00* - Pre-Order!


PODI ELECTRONIC TANK PRESSURE GAUGE - *$139.00* - Available Now!​http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/PODI-ELECTRONIC-TANK-PRESSURE-GAUGE-.html

We just got done shooting these premium air pressure gauges from *Podi*. All I can say is wow! The build quality is fantastic. The electronic stepper motor tank pressure gauge is the only tank pressure gauge on the market that is color-matched to VW indigo blue gauges. Click the images/links if you're interested in getting your hands on a set.


----------



## 04b6sport (Oct 21, 2008)

Looks dope!


----------



## buck_russell (Dec 30, 2010)

do they make a four corner gauge, as in all four corners in one gauge? i don't really need a tank gauge.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

04b6sport said:


> Looks dope!


this.


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

on the site it says to check out the video, butttttt can't find the link :banghead:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

I emailed them months ago with no reply on whether air gauges were in the works.


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

^^^ i would assume they wanted to keep everything hush, hush and let someone like BR break the news...buttttttttttttttttttttttttttt doesnt help me find the video of the stepper tank gauge :banghead:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Money!


----------



## createddeleted (Sep 24, 2008)

Note: With the electronic stepper motor gauges, they stay illuminated all the time. I tried wiring mine every which way possible and still didnt have the option to just turn on/off the illumination.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Great if u want a big clear readout. These need a single gauge with 4 readings


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

buck_russell said:


> do they make a four corner gauge, as in all four corners in one gauge? i don't really need a tank gauge.


They do not. Dual and single read-out only.




christanand said:


> on the site it says to check out the video, butttttt can't find the link :banghead:


Fixed the link, thanks for spotting that. :thumbup:




eurotrsh said:


> I emailed them months ago with no reply on whether air gauges were in the works.


They were keeping them on the DL until they were ready.




98DUB said:


> Money!







createddeleted said:


> Note: With the electronic stepper motor gauges, they stay illuminated all the time. I tried wiring mine every which way possible and still didnt have the option to just turn on/off the illumination.


True, they're always illuminated. This never really bothered me though, I often ride around in Rali's B5 and their illumination is always on too.


----------



## buck_russell (Dec 30, 2010)

i really like the look of the gauges and podi has always produced a quality product. hopefully they fill the void and create a quad pressure gauge -- they could probably move them like hot cakes as the only option now is dakota digital.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

buck_russell said:


> they could probably move them like hot cakes as the only option now is dakota digital.


With matching illumination for VAG products, I feel these would smoke Dakota in our world.


----------



## buck_russell (Dec 30, 2010)

it absolutely would. however, i'm not keen on running two gauges just for the sake of matching illumination. i'll buy one dakota that doesn't match because i can get all four corners on one gauge.

podi, you have your work cut out for you


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

i would like to agree with uncle buck here, a quad one would be fanastic and I would deff jump all over one


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

eastcoaststeeze said:


> i would like to agree with uncle buck here, a quad one would be fanastic and I would deff jump all over one


dual pod with 1 quad next a tank gauge. Done


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

98DUB said:


> dual pod with 1 quad next a tank gauge. Done


Except Dakota has a 5 function that does all of the above in one gauge. I hope Podi jumps on the chance to do something like that.


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Fixed the link, thanks for spotting that. :thumbup:


no problem...i had seen that video before, just thought there might have been a video of the actual tank gauge that would also demonstrate the vw colour match


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

I agree with the posts above. I have the Dakota Digital Qdyssey II gauge and it is definitely the best digital gauge solution:  a single gauge for all 4 corners, and press a button to view tank pressure. If Podi could release a similiar product with matching lighting, they would have a real winner.

Dakota does offer the option of add red lighting to their gauges, but this option is unfortunately not available for the Odyssey II. I was thinking of adding a red lighting gel over my Dakota gauge to make it match my TT's interior more, but 1) the colour mismatch doesn't bother me and 2) the small blue text is very easy to read even in the brightest conditions.


----------



## buck_russell (Dec 30, 2010)

eurotrsh said:


> Except Dakota has a 5 function that does all of the above in one gauge. I hope Podi jumps on the chance to do something like that.


winner winner chicken dinner.

i hope podi sees this opportunity in the marketplace and seizes it. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

Whhat i may wanna grab 1 jus wish i new they were coming out jus bought sum gauges 2...


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

eurotrsh said:


> With matching illumination for VAG products, I feel these would smoke Dakota in our world.


 x2 :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:thumbup: Still have some of these on the shelf..


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

eurotrsh said:


> With matching illumination for VAG products, I feel these would smoke Dakota in our world.


 Right now I have the PODI holder, with the dakota gauge in it. Id love to swap it out for a matching illumination gauge that does all the dakota does:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Beitz DUB said:


> Right now I have the PODI holder, with the dakota gauge in it. Id love to swap it out for a matching illumination gauge that does all the dakota does:thumbup:


Word is that the Podi team is working on something like that.


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Word is that the Podi team is working on something like that.


awesome as that comes out ill be all over it


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

20% off Podi products for Black Friday!


----------

